# Help!



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have some problems here.

My Betta has a big white bump on his back, right before the fin. I took him to the LFS to have them look but they said that they weren't sure what it is and that as long as he is eating he should be okay.

Well, I dismissed it and thought it was okay. Tonight, though, he just went nuts. He started flicking his left gill against the decor and such and was freaking out and he was rubbing this lump against things. I took out a flashlight to check for ich because other fishes in my room have it, but he is perfectly clear. As of now, his gill looks okay too. 

Then, I looked on his back fin and there are small pieces missing. I looked up fin rot pictures online, and I'm not sure if that is exactly it, but I put treatment for that in his water.

The beginnning of last week he was interactive and happy! I talk to him and such and he moves his fins and looks at me. Well, the end of last week and now he doesn't really react to me much and he mopes around. He will hang at the top of the water, lay on the bottom, or lay in his castle. He still eats and is very enthusiastic like normal in the morning when he knows he will get food, but other than that he just mopes.

However, I am extremely concerned about his strage behavior and now the bump. You guys are experts, can you help? I have had him for almost three years and I love him very much! His name is Claude.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

did the lump come up over several weeks or did it just suddenly appear


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

It has come up over several weeks. He was acting better today after I changed his water, but now he is the same as before.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

bettas are prone to tumors as they age. it may be that but without a pic we are pretty much guessing.
Occasionally fish will get a lymphocytic disease but I don't think bettas are really prone to it. I had a tetra once get it and she used to tear around the tank and scrape herself on objects so I think it was either itchy or painful for her.
any chance of a photo?


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, I have been trying to get a good photo so that you could see.
Can you tell me how to upload a picture on here? I copied but it wouldn't let me paste. Aaaand I don't have link for adding the picture, it is on my SD card.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

good question.
I think people go to a place like photo bucket and upload there.


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay, I think I got it. The white is at the top there.

Then there are these other pictures to give different views and angles. Update: He is acting sooooo much happier and healthier today! I put his bowl against the tank and he is interacting with the other fish and they are interacting with him! He is also interracting with me! However, the bump still concerns me...


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

unless some of the more experienced fish keepers have a better idea than I do, I would say it is a tumor.
If he is as old as you say I wouldn't worry about it too much. There is nothing you can do for it. Just keep his water clean and as the store says as long as he is eating, just leave it be.
I have had bettas get tumors in their mouth. Then the fish is unable to eat and starves to death.


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ohhh, well he is acting so much better now! I put some meds in his water but I also put his bowl up against the tank and he seems to enjoy the company of the other fish without actually being in their water. I had tried to do that a while ago but he really didn't do well with the filter and the movement of the water.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have an absolutely gorgeous "to die for" Green Grizzled and Yellow Sky Hawk Halfmoon male with a tumor starting in the same area as yours. I only have 2 fry from a spawn of his and I'm kind of glad I lost most of them now that he's developing this tumor. There is really nothing you can do with them.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Try putting a little salt in with him.


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay, is it 1tsp per 2 gallons? And will the API Aquarium salt work?


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello!

Well, his bump keeps getting bigger! It is bigger now than it was when I took the pictures. It looks weird too... sometimes he hits it against the decor and it bleeds. I put bettafix in there everyday to help ease things, and I keep the water very clean.

Any other suggestions because it is getting bigger and I am very concerned about my baby.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

More than likely a tumor.

Salt is really not going to help him. His problem is more serious than what it can do. Try treating with maracyn 2 and pray it will help him. At this point theres not much you can do but keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I feel for you but really there is nothing that you can do as far as treatment. There isn't a tumor cure or a specific treatment for tumors. My guy is still active and eats well. Just take good care of them and hope it doesn't get too bad.


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, that's very similar to mine! Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Has rip happened?


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

What is rip?


----------

